# Favorite smokes this year



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

That time of the year to list my favorite stuff.
Here are the best cigars I smoked this year:
Habanos 1994 (gifted from Matt) - smoked at SoCal IV - this one was close to perfection - simply an amazing cigar that put a big wide grin on my face from start to nub!
Cohiba Reserva Seleccion Robusto & Esplendido - smoked 4 of them and all were wonderful, true flavor/taste of early Cohibas.
Cuaba Salomones (gifted from mcgoospot) - knockout flavor/taste profiles for a big cigar.
My fave '03 everyday cigar is a Monte #4 - one heck of a cigar for the money and I've smoked at least 4 boxes of them so far this year.
Best Cuban 'Special Edition'
Easy - Cohiba Reserva Seleccion Humidor - each cigar had a different flavor/taste profile and would love to have a couple boxes of these 'stashed' away for a few years!

Ok I listed mine, how about yours.


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

my favorite smokes so far

cohiba siglo3(2000)
cohiba selection reserva robusto, torpedo, esplendido
PSD3 EL
Hoyo Piramide EL
Vegas Don Alejandro
VSG Enchantment, Belicoso


too many too list, HAPPY HOLIDAYS BRO'S


----------



## JFizzle (Jul 17, 2003)

My Favorite Smokes:

1. Monte Millenium Robusto (What an awesome jar)
2. Anything from the Cohiba Reserva Box
3. Davidoff #1 (Thanks Jimmy)
4. Fuente Anejo #50
5. Cohiba robusto - the staple of isom's
6. Hoyo Pyramide
7. Any cigar that was free!!!

Marry Xmas Gorillas!!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Yeah Brian,

Look at you go! All those wonderful smokes.

As for me, way too many new & wonderful experiences to really count 'em. Will have to post more later. Right now, work duty calls.

Merry X-mas.

Mo


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

1. No doubt about it... Cubatabacco 25th Anniversary.. waayy back in January.
2. Davidoff Dom Perignon a couple of weeks ago.
3. Several 1991 Cohiba Esplendidos
4. Davidoff 5000 out at SoCal
5. All the Cohiba SR Medias Coronas I had this year

As far as everyday smokes.... since I don't smoke everyday, I'd have to say the most commonly reached for cigar of the year was a Cohiba Siglo I.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Mo here again,

So what was new & vry tastythis year? Wow! Let's see. Counting backwards:

ISOM:
Cohiba DC LE
Cohiba Reserva Corona Media
Grisel Churchill (circa '92)
Partagas Short
Cohiba Pyramid (NOT the LE)
VR Clasico (special made)
R&J Exh. #2 LE
[All this & I'm not a Cohiba fan]

Domestics:
Davidoff Panatela Vintage
Oliva Master's Blend
Macanudo Gold
Puros Indios Viejo
Padron '64, All BUT the fat TORO

Well, that should get me ready for the new year.
So Merry Christmas to all & to all a Happy New Year!

MoTheMan


----------



## ChrisM (Oct 31, 2003)

For my first year of loving the leaf, my best have been:

Partagas Pyramide LE
'01 Cohiba Esplendido
Siglo VI
Montecristo C
'01 Juan Lopez Sel #2
H Upmann #2
LCDH custom rolled

Partagas Spanish Rosada
El Rey Del Mundo Robusto Larga
Camacho Corojo Churchill
Opus X Super Beli (#2?)

Thanks to many LLGs for turning me on to my favorites. Can't wait to discover next year's favorites...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

In no particular order...

Upmann Club Epicure
Robaina Farm Rolled Torp and Robusto
Partagas SD#3 EL
Monte 'C' EL
Monte DC EL
Cohiba Esplendido (01)
Boli CE (95)
VR Don Alejandro (98)
VR Famoso (01)
RA 898 Varnished (02)
QdO Panatela (01)
Cuaba Divino (98)
Boli Inmensa (97)
Upmann Mag 46 (03)
Upmann 2 (03)


----------



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

Hmmmmm, I'd say:

Padron Ann. 64 Pyramid was the #1 smoke I had this year - had one while tailgating the Springsteen show at the Meadowlands this summer. Its funny how a good cigar can make a good day great!


----------



## MADURO_MAS_DURO (Jan 1, 2000)

ISOM

Cohiba Siglo VI (Smoked 2-10 count boxes within a 1 1/2 months)
Cohiba Siglo IV
Cohiba DC LE
Partagas Shorts (Favorite Smoke)
R&J Exh. #4 LE
Partagas SD#3 EL
Monte 'C' EL
Monte DC EL
Bolivar CE 
Bolivar Imensa 
H.Upmann 2
SLR Churchill
SLR Regio

NON ISOM

Arturo Fuente Untold Story, Hemi SG
Arturo Fuente 858, 858 SG, 858 Rosado
Arturo Fuente Double Chateau Fuente SG
Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 line
La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero line Natty & Maddy All Chisels
Padron regular line, 1964's, 1926's
Private Stock #1's


----------



## hogg (Oct 13, 2003)

I have such a short memory but the cigars fighting for the number one spot are either the trini 02 or the farm rolled robaina (blew my mind- Thanks SS!)

otherwise I really liked the LFD double ligeros and the Cuesta Rey sungrown pyramid, oh and the cabinet Boli PC's from Mo : )


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Everything I smoked at the Land of Lincoln Herf & at the SoCal herf was great!

Other than that, a few Davidoffs & Dunhills were great


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

*Hey MADURO_MAS_DURO*

I like your taste in cigars.
Gotta meet again at the next upcoming SoCal herf.
BTW, Happy B-Day again. 

Hogg, that Boli PC cabinet sure was a good batch wasn't it! We lucked out. Almost forgot about that one!


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

I have no idea were to start.
i have smoked alot of incredible cigars this last year

k


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

For me, it was a Jose L Piedra... hands down :w


----------



## okie2 (Mar 16, 2003)

Most memorable.

03 Boli CJ.. good flavor and beat me like a drum!

00 Punch Punch Cab..lots of flavor and body and took me for a wild ride on the Havana Express!

00 VR Famoso..a real classic cigar in terms of flavor and medium body, not overpowering.. just a delightful relaxing smoke.


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

A couple come to mind...loved the D3's and the Cohiba Reserva Robusto. The Cuaba Salamon was nice to me as was my stand by the 01 Cab Short.


----------



## djpsr (Jan 1, 2000)

Happy Holidays everyone!!!
Learned about some of these at SoCal, stumbled on the others by dumb luck. These are the standouts; wouldn't have tried ANY w/o CLUBSTOGIE!!! Thanks y'all, for the fun!!

LGC Tainos '98
Cuaba Salomon
VR Farm Rolled

Greycliff Red Band


----------



## cashcow (Jul 12, 2003)

Cuban:
1998 Punch Churchill Tubo
2003 Cuaba Salamone
Sig VI
Club Epi (TYPoker)
Taboadas
Partagas Series D2
Partagas Seies D3


NonCuban:
two year old Camacho Corojo Diploma
Camacho Corojo Figurado
Camacho Corojo Diadema
Fonseca Limited 
Padron 1926


----------



## sirwinston (Jan 1, 2000)

The H Upmann Sir Winston stands out right now!


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

Best smokes of '03:

1. 1984 Dunhill Malecon;
2. 1989 RyJ Churchill Tubed;
3. Don Candido 500 (1979);
4. 1990 SDLR Regios;
5. 1993 CoRo;
6. Trinidad DR A from the Farmhouse;
7. Part Serie C#1;
8. Cohiba SR Esplendido;
9. 1985 Monte Tubo; and
10. 1985 Davidoff 5000.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i'm new here and to cubans, so here goes my tiny list..

1. PSD4 - nothing comes close so far (was gifted a PSD2-EL, haven't had it yet)
2. RASS - had me lickin my lips and sucking on my tongue for an hour after i was done.
3. BBF - i'm a lightweight, it knocked me on my can, i couldn't nub it, but it was damn good.
4. Mont #3 - totally different flavors from what i have ranked higher, but very good. might try to pick more of these up, they didn't knock me down as much as the 3 i ranked higher.
5. Fonseca - don't recall what it was named, but it was about the size of a PC. mild but very, very full of flavor. i got it cuz it was cheap and small, but it exceeded my expectations by a mile.
6. BRC - only had 1, didn't have time to write any notes on it, but i do remember i was smiling from ear to ear.


like i said, i'm new, and have only had about 30 or so sticks so far. i made the mistake of having the HdM epi 2 the night after i had my PSD4, and it just didn't hold a candle. same for the RyJ ex 4... they were good, but not as good as the ones that made my list.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Damn, some of you smoke really great cigars! For me, the best new cigar that I smoked was the LFD Double Ligero.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

donjefe, i'm lucky that i travel to places that SELL them. i've been given some sources, but have yet to use them. 
i just got back from germany on the 20th, i fly back there early in january, don't get back til the first week of feb. i might have to go back AGAIN mid feb til early march... so, hopefully i'll bring home a box each trip.
this last trip, i loved the PSD4 so much, i ordered a box. brought a few singles back as well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2003)

Vegas Robaina Unicos


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Duh! This is the Habanos Lounge. My favorite smoke this year had to be the Siglo VI.


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

Couldn't put my finger on THE favorite,but I really enjoyed...
Trini '98
Sig VI 
HdM Pyramid EL
Cohiba 2ooo pyramid 
PSD 2
Partagas pyramid EL
Cohiba SR Esplendido,Robusto ,MC,and pyramide!!
Cohiba DC EL
'55 monte #2
'97 boli pc's and BBF's

Favorite everyday smoke has become the Partagas shorts from the cab of 50 '02


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

Geez Mike, I haven't even smoked 6 cigars on your top 10 list!



mcgoospot said:


> *Best smokes of '03:
> 
> 1. 1984 Dunhill Malecon;
> 2. 1989 RyJ Churchill Tubed;
> ...


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

Happy Holidays everyone!

First off, I think the single best cigar released this year was the Cohiba SR Medias Coronas. 

The Robustos Selecion was great as well, having smoked 3 already. I would say the Hoyo Robusto is the best, with the Cohiba, PSD4, and the Romeo following suit. The Monte was a flop, nothing there really. The PSD4 was good, but in all three cases they were underfilled.
I look forward to trying the Piramide Selecion.

As for 2003 regular production, the Siglo VI is the best new production of the year. For the rest of the lines, the Cohiba Siglo I is one I have been hitting way to much of lately. The San Cristobal El Principe’s are a great tpc too. 2003 seems to be a very good year for most of the cigars I have tried, they’re way to many to list here.

It’s been a long year for me that included some very trying times, which in most cases was eased by the company of a good cigar. Here’s the top 15 cigars I smoked.

’94 Cohiba Siglo V
’87 Cohiba Lancero
'79 HdM Longo
‘85 Punch Ninfas
'78 Duhill Flor del Punto #305
’82 La Encepcion Longo
’70 Monte Especial
’85 RYJ Celestiales Fino
’90 Davidoff No.1
’00 Festival del Habano
’00 H. Upmann Club Epicure
’85 Davidoff 3000
’88 Dunhill Atado
’80’s Davidoff Haut Brion
'80's Davidoff Tubo

And the single best cigar I smoked this year was a ’73 LGC MD’O No.2


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Lets see......


PSD#4 with out a doubt the best god damn cigar I've ever had.
BBF another great one
Monti#3 kicked my butt
R&J Tubo#2 slapped me a few times in the face
Bolivar PC was just awsome
Cohiba Esplendito(sorry if I f'd up the spelling) was alright but a disappointment if you consider the f'n price.

Can't wait to go back to a place where they are legal and smoke a whole bunch more...plus buy a few more boxs




u


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

Segarsmoker-which six???? I'll send you one of each to try!!! (if I have any of them left)


----------

